# White fungi growing in crestie vivarium



## Kostaki1244 (Nov 21, 2020)

Identified as possibly Isaria Siclairii, counted about 7 of them, one biggen in the back as well as 3 that I only noticed today at the front, I have isopods, earthworms and springtails as cleanup crew, cork bark and an array of plants, created is nice and healthy (still unsure of her age, she’s about 3 inches long). Just wondering how I should deal with this and whether it’s a problem as i can’t find anything else related to this type of fungi! No signs of mould, plants are doing well except one of them is dying a tad, moisture kept nice and high and got a water layer which I’m trying to get rid of, please advise and thank you!


----------



## Kostaki1244 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Kostaki1244 (Nov 21, 2020)

Bit of an update, looks very much like Enoki mushroom after I plucked one out, I can’t find anything about these growing in vivariums, anyone?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Don't eat it. 

Mushrooms and other fungus pop up in dart frog vivs from time to time. Crested gecko vivs usually are (or should be, anyway) somewhat drier and so this is less common. You can just pull them out and let the substrate dry a little more (or install a drainage layer if you intend to run it that wet).


----------



## Kostaki1244 (Nov 21, 2020)

I do have a drainage layer but I’ll take it easy on the misting, I didn’t expect it to rise that quick. I’ll pluck them out and that, thanks!


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

If you post a full tank photo we can understand we can see if there are any other underlying issues. Mushrooms shouldn't be too much of a problem, just keep plucking them as they pop up!
Good luck!

Gastrotheca
---------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------

